# Modifier la variable PATH avec TCSH



## iManu (7 Août 2001)

Salut,

Décidément, je monopolise ce forum...
C'est pas vraiment une question sur le développement, mais les développeurs doivent savoir.

Sur ma station SUN, pour rajouter un chemin à la variable PATH, je modifie le fichier .profile, dans mon répertoire utilisateur.

Comment faire pareil avec TCSH ?
J'ai activé les fichiers invisibles, avec la commande
defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles YES

Mais je ne vois pas où trouver le fichier à modifier dans mon répertoire...
Quelqu'un sait comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## nexxen (7 Août 2001)

Héhé ! les portages entre UNIX, c'est pas triste des fois, hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, en fait, le principe est toujours le meme que tu sois sur Sun ou sur OS X. Le fichier de départ (l'équivalent de ton .profile) est fonction du shell que tu utilises quand tu te logges.

Sur sun, tu utilises un Bourne Shell qui exécute lors de son lancement un fichier .profile qui contient générallement la définition de l'environnement pour le user.

Ici, c'est pareil, si ce n'est que Terminal lance un TCSH (une sorte de C-Shell étendu). Et ce tcsh utilise un fichier .tcshrc qui, comme le .profile, doit se trouver dans le répertoire du user.

Si tu ne le vois pas, c'est parce que :

1) la commande ls (si tu l'utilises) ne te montre pas par défaut les fichiers commencant par un "."

2) il n'existe tout simplement pas.

Tu peux donc le créer sans pb et y mettre ce que tu veux dedans. Mais il faut que tu saches que le bsh (sun) et le tcsh (os x) ne fonctionnent pas totalement de la meme manière. Donc, tu as là aussi 2 solutions (je vais devenir le roi de l"énumération, moi !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

1) Tu démarres d'entrée avec un Bourne Shell au login (lancement de Terminal). Ainsi, tu ne seras pas dépaysé, mais le bsh utilise énormément des caractères comme la "cote inverse" qu'on n'a pas d'office sur Terminal (ya une magouille que Gwenhiver a filé mais je ne sais plus où...).

Si tu veux passer du tcsh au bsh, la facon la plus simple sans aller exploser les fichiers systèmes est de lancer bsh dans ton .tcshrc. C'est facile, c'est propre, et ca ne mange pas de pain.

2) Tu restes en tcsh. Si tu veux donc modifier ton PATH, il faut juste savoir une chose : contrairement au bsh, il vaut mieux que tu spécifies le contenu de tes variables entre {}. De plus, l'affectation doit etre précédée du mot-clef 'set' :

% set PATH=${PATH}:/usr/machin/truc
% echo $PATH

et roulez manège !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puisque tu viens d'un bsh, fais un man tcsh. Ca te donnera un apercu assez complet du fonctionnement de la bête qui, tu le verras, n'est pas tellement différent du bsh.

Amuses-toi bien.
bye.


----------



## nexxen (7 Août 2001)

Bon sang !

Toute la soirée, en bossant sur le mac, je me posait la question au sujet de mon post (celui du dessus) : 
"je suis sur qu'on peut facilement changer le shell de démarrage, mais où j'ai vu ca ?????"

Ben je viens d'avoir l'étincelle là tout de suite avant d'aller pioncer : dans les préférences de Terminal !!!

hébédidonque... J'ai besoin de vacances, moi...


----------



## nexxen (7 Août 2001)

Bon sang !

Toute la soirée, en bossant sur le mac, je me posait la question au sujet de mon post (celui du dessus) : 
"je suis sur qu'on peut facilement changer le shell de démarrage, mais où j'ai vu ca ?????"

Ben je viens d'avoir l'étincelle là tout de suite avant d'aller pioncer : dans les préférences de Terminal !!!

hébédidonque... J'ai besoin de vacances, moi...


----------



## Gwenhiver (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nexxen:
*1) Tu démarres d'entrée avec un Bourne Shell au login (lancement de Terminal). Ainsi, tu ne seras pas dépaysé, mais le bsh utilise énormément des caractères comme la "cote inverse" qu'on n'a pas d'office sur Terminal (ya une magouille que Gwenhiver a filé mais je ne sais plus où...).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh, ben je ne me rappelle pas avoir donné ce genre de bidouilles, moi Enfin bon, quand je dois faire un caractère un peu spécial, le mieux que j'ai trouvé, c'est de le faire dans TextEdit (ou dans l'utilitaire Key Caps), et de faire un copier/coller dans le Terminal.


----------



## iManu (8 Août 2001)

Bon, j'ai trouvé...
J'ai reçu ce matin le Fortran que j'avais commandé depuis un cetain temps, et il est indiqué comment rajouter un chemin dans le path.
J'ai aussi trouvé d'autres manières de faire, mais le serveur du bureau est naze aujourd'hui, et là je suis à la maison alors j'ai plus rien... C'est l'été dans les universités, et les administrateurs réseau sont en vacances, alors tout plante...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dès que ça remarche, je mets la soluce sur le forum, comme ça le prochain iManu aura la réponse...

Merci encore à tous


----------



## nexxen (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Euh, ben je ne me rappelle pas avoir donné ce genre de bidouilles, moi <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sisi, dans le forum "Mac OS X", le sujet intitulé "clavier, virgule et point". Tu donnes l'url de MosX.net qui parle du mapping clavier...

Besoin de vacances, toi aussi ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (8 Août 2001)

Ah ben oui, c'était moi Bon, faudrait peut-etre que je pense à des vacances, effectivement


----------



## iManu (9 Août 2001)

Bon, voici ce que j'ai trouvé:
Créer un fichier .tcshrc au niveau de mon dossier utilisateur (au niveau où je me loggue).
Dans ce fichier, écrire:
   setenv ABSOFT /Applications/Absoft
   set path = ( $ABSOFT/bin $path )
Ceci pour rajoutter un path en utilisant une variable (ABSOFT ici)

   set path = ( /Users/manu/Projects/sim/bin $path )
Ou bien directement.

.tcshrc se lance au démarage du shell.

En fait c'est tout à fait ce que m'a indiqué nexxen...

Merci à tous,


----------

